# Condo prices in JBR



## incommunicated (Feb 27, 2011)

What would be price of a 1200 square feet one bedroom condo and a 1500 square feet condo 2 bedroom condo in JBR
What would be a bargain price and a good deal both for buying and renting?

I like both Dubai Marina and JBR but picked JBR for the question as most buildings there look pretty much the same.

Should someone go for the view or look for a lower unit on the shade of other buildings?


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

Have a look on dubizzle or propertyfinder.ae


----------



## incommunicated (Feb 27, 2011)

Jumeirah Jim said:


> Have a look on dubizzle or propertyfinder.ae


Thanks.
Bhomes is also good and there are others but I want to know from people that are not trying to sell me a condo. Want to know at what price the properties are being sold instead of the asking price
Also want to know which orientation and height is best. I visited in winter and having a sunny location was great but in summer it may be hell.


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

incommunicated said:


> Thanks.
> Bhomes is also good and there are others but I want to know from people that are not trying to sell me a condo. Want to know at what price the properties are being sold instead of the asking price
> Also want to know which orientation and height is best. I visited in winter and having a sunny location was great but in summer it may be hell.


Not a bad idea to ask better homes to show you around a few places but they are usually way out when it comes to price. Dubizzle and propertyfinder will get you closer to the real price. Trouble you will have is there aren't that many sales going on and those that happen the prices aren't made public. 

Why do you want to buy in JBR? I lived inthe Marina for a couple of years but would never consider renting in JBR as it's so poorly maintained and has no facilities. If buying I would have serious concerns about how things will be there is 5-10 years.


----------



## incommunicated (Feb 27, 2011)

I also prefer Dubai Marina but the buildings there are so different that it is hard to compare or set a price per suare feet but in JBR all buildings are pretty much the same so it is easy to compare.

I also noticed that some buildings like "Trident The Waterfront" where the prices per square feet seem to be good. Saw one with 2300 square feet listed for 1.9million Dhs but the expenses are very high as they offer many services like central AC for the whole building. Do not like that as I will spend many months abroad and prefer to shut off the eair and not pay for it.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

In previous posts you are asking about setting up in a free zone so that you can get a visa. Jumeirah Lake Towers( across the rod from Marina)is a multi-business Free Zone. Residential is selling for dhs.700 per sq.ft. Office space is selling for dhs.550+ per sq.ft. Office rental in JLT is very cheap now due to so oversupply.


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

incommunicated said:


> I also prefer Dubai Marina but the buildings there are so different that it is hard to compare or set a price per suare feet but in JBR all buildings are pretty much the same so it is easy to compare.
> 
> I also noticed that some buildings like "Trident The Waterfront" where the prices per square feet seem to be good. Saw one with 2300 square feet listed for 1.9million Dhs but the expenses are very high as they offer many services like central AC for the whole building. Do not like that as I will spend many months abroad and prefer to shut off the eair and not pay for it.


I understand it's hard to compare buildings in the Marina. Try to focus on developers there instead. Trident have several buildings as do Emaar (some of the best but priciest). 

AED 900 psf should get you somewhere very decent. 

I'd pay nothing like that for JBR. It was only ever designed for affordable housing for "blue collar" workers. Unfortunately Dubai Properties realised that they could exploit the seafront location and Market it as high end, with prices to match but not the quality.


----------



## incommunicated (Feb 27, 2011)

Looks like prices are still going down or am 
I reading the signs wrongly


----------



## bluefoam (Jan 27, 2011)

Whats the difference between a condo and an apartment?


----------



## incommunicated (Feb 27, 2011)

In America you can buy a condo but have to rent an apartment. In Dubai both words mean the same.
Are property prices in Dubai Marina an JBR going up or down?
Also. if you decide to buy, how do you go about doing it safely?


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

incommunicated said:


> In America you can buy a condo but have to rent an apartment. In Dubai both words mean the same.
> Are property prices in Dubai Marina an JBR going up or down?
> Also. if you decide to buy, how do you go about doing it safely?


By purchasing through a reputable real estate company. Check out RERA website for guidelines.


----------

